# A Six-Tube Scroll Saw Blade Holder



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

*A Six-Tube Scroll Saw Blade Holder*

http://blip.tv/play/gpsF6dVEAA%2Em4v

*A Six-Tube Scroll Saw Blade Holder*










This was a quick and fun shop project. The material came from a small 2/4 board of gum cherry that was left over from another project. It took care to wrap the grain with respect to the sides and back. I almost missed this and had a *"T-Chisel"* event which caused me to re-do part of the project. Well, actually I had no choice, as I know the recipient has a critical eye!










This is a six-tube scroll saw blade holder designed for a woodworker that will be doing a fair amount of scroll saw work for marquetry. It was specifically designed to accommodate a small assortment of saw blades, drill bits and an *Archimedes drill* necessary for efficient marquetry work at the scroll saw. I initially considered applying an antique patina to the copper drill holder. Given the sailing bent of this woodworker, I elected to leave a brightly polished tube reminiscent of the bright copper and brass work found on sailboats. All in all, a nautical theme and an excuse to incorporate metal in a woodworking project.










The small pieces were cut square with my new *crosscut sled*. I used SketchUp to make and adhesive drill guide template to accurately drill the ¾" holes for the *scroll saw blade storage tubes*. The copper drill tube was fashioned from standard off the shelf plumbing parts polished with a series of charged buffing wheels on the drill press. A small test tube sits in a ½" hole for drill bit storage. The finish was my standard cherry finish, two *½# cut coats of clear shellac* to prevent blotching followed by 6 coats of thinned WaterLox finished with two coats of hand rubbed clear wax. The final touches are my *brass makers-mark* and 4 thin silicone rubber feet.










This project is now in the mail on its way to an exciting shop! I've included a set of links for materials, supplies and inspiration for this project. A set of *plans* is also available to help generate ideas for your own scroll saw blade holder. Organization and readily available tools always makes for more efficient shop production and, hopefully, more inspired work!

*Useful Scroll Saw Blade Holder Resources*

*Six-Tube Scroll Saw Blade Holder Plan Set*

*Crosscut Sled*

*Brass Makers-Marks*

*Shellac Part I*

*Shellac Part II*

*Archimedes Drill - Garrett Wade*

*Sloan's Woodshop - The Scroll Saw Store*

*WaterLox*


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

David said:


> *A Six-Tube Scroll Saw Blade Holder*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gpsF6dVEAA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Great looking project and well put together blog. Thanks for the post,.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

David said:


> *A Six-Tube Scroll Saw Blade Holder*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gpsF6dVEAA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


This is a terrific project. You've done a great job, putting together the project and the blog (I appreciate the detail in both!).

I need something like this baaaad. My blades are a mess…. Thanks

Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

David said:


> *A Six-Tube Scroll Saw Blade Holder*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gpsF6dVEAA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


Thanks David. I use a wire rack with lots of tube holes. Not as nice as yours.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

David said:


> *A Six-Tube Scroll Saw Blade Holder*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/gpsF6dVEAA%2Em4v
> 
> ...


If anyone needs any tubes, I have quite a few ( guessing maybe 50 ) with rubber caps on them. I'll never use them all. Not sure what a fair price for them is, I forgot what I paid for them. They are a little long but are easy to cut down to what ever length you want.


----------

